# 3 YEAR OLD ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Robert (Apr 11, 2011)

Greg: I love the "year" shots. Any chance you can add a note for size and weight?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Robert said:


> Greg: I love the "year" shots. Any chance you can add a note for size and weight?



 To the specific this one was hatched in June 4th 2008. I do not have a scale for these weights. A good guess is around 5 pounds. They are heavy for their size.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks good, I do enjoy the Aldabra photos..


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2011)

Cutie!


----------



## Cameron (Apr 11, 2011)

nice man! it looks like these grow pretty quick. do you ever supplement with mazuri or do you just let them graze?


----------



## muddoc (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for that info Greg. I have 2 three year olds, and they weigh 4 and 5 pounds. I was just wondering this weekend how they compared to other Aldabras.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> nice man! it looks like these grow pretty quick. do you ever supplement with mazuri or do you just let them graze?



 We do not feed any Mazuri to our young aldabras, they browse all day at will and they do get lettuce and cactus several times a week in moderation. I took this picture today for you to see how the young ones browse. This shows you just what they do every day.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 12, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Red Earth Exotics said:
> 
> 
> > nice man! it looks like these grow pretty quick. do you ever supplement with mazuri or do you just let them graze?
> ...




Thanks for the info. Would you not reccomend Mazuri as a wintertime supplement when they can't graze? I was wondering if just greens (lettuces etc) would be good enough during wintertime when they can't graze.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Red Earth Exotics said:
> ...



No, our Florida weather and all year natural vegitation allows ours, all sizes, to browse in abundance. If I lived up North, I would more than likely feed Mazuri all year round as needed. I think a dry spell does them good, in nature they have a dry spell! I have done this for many years, it works for us with this species. Cameron, we do supplement Mazuri during egg laying season with the breeders, never had any egg calcification issues, always good. 

P.S. We spend alot every year on Mazuri, These biggins eat alot, LOL...

Christie, is feeding and taking new pictures as I write post for our book, she just fed them Mazuri, I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info man, it is VERY much appreciated. This site is awesome! Where else could anyone get all the benefits of others' experiences and knowledge on all these different types of torts!


----------

